# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ورودی های 95 شهید رجایی تهران

## Diamond76

سلام دوستان
بالاخره معلوم شد که چی قبول شدم،دبیری کامپویتر دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی،حالا دو تا سوال داشتم
یکی این که زمان ثبت نام چند روز دیگست یا این که همون نزدیکای بهمن(آخه نیم سال دومه)
سوال بعدی هم این که از همون ترم اول حقوق میدن؟! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ShahabM

خوشبختم دادا

منم مهندسی مکانیک شهید رجایی قبول شدم

----------


## ShahabM

> سلام دوستان
> بالاخره معلوم شد که چی قبول شدم،دبیری کامپویتر دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی،حالا دو تا سوال داشتم
> یکی این که زمان ثبت نام چند روز دیگست یا این که همون نزدیکای بهمن(آخه نیم سال دومه)
> سوال بعدی هم این که از همون ترم اول حقوق میدن؟!


سوال اول: چند روز دیگه ست (توو سایت دانشگاه اعلام میشه)
سوال دوم رو نمیدونم

----------


## Diamond76

> خوشبختم دادا
> 
> منم مهندسی مکانیک شهید رجایی قبول شدم


خیلی خوبه! میبینمت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## رسول77

> سلام دوستان
> بالاخره معلوم شد که چی قبول شدم،دبیری کامپویتر دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی،حالا دو تا سوال داشتم
> یکی این که زمان ثبت نام چند روز دیگست یا این که همون نزدیکای بهمن(آخه نیم سال دومه)
> سوال بعدی هم این که از همون ترم اول حقوق میدن؟!


منم کامپیوتر رجایی تهران.اسمت چیه؟؟

----------


## melis

آاااااااااااقا یه سوال

شروع کلاسا کی هست؟ بهمنه آیا؟ کجا نوشته؟ آخه شنیدم امسال از مهر شروع میشه بر خلاف سالای قبل

و اینکه ثبت نام کی هست؟

ممنون

----------


## dow

صنایع مبلمان - بدون مصاحبه اینا :Yahoo (65):

----------


## ShahabM

> آاااااااااااقا یه سوال
> 
> شروع کلاسا کی هست؟ بهمنه آیا؟ کجا نوشته؟ آخه شنیدم امسال از مهر شروع میشه بر خلاف سالای قبل
> 
> و اینکه ثبت نام کی هست؟
> 
> ممنون


نه همون بهمنه

----------


## dow

اقا این قضیه ما چیه بدون مصاحبه قبول شدیم. کد رشته رو هم اخرای انتخاب رشته دادن زده بودن دارای تعهد خدمت به آموزش و پرورش روزانه این رو راهنمایی کنه کسی ممنون

----------


## mohsenda

> سلام دوستان
> بالاخره معلوم شد که چی قبول شدم،دبیری کامپویتر دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی،حالا دو تا سوال داشتم
> یکی این که زمان ثبت نام چند روز دیگست یا این که همون نزدیکای بهمن(آخه نیم سال دومه)
> سوال بعدی هم این که از همون ترم اول حقوق میدن؟!


سلام میشه عکس نتایج نهاییت رو بزاری

----------


## dow

> خوشبختم دادا
> 
> منم مهندسی مکانیک شهید رجایی قبول شدم


سلام میشه یک عکس از صفحه نتیجه بزاری؟

----------


## sasan2012

این عکس صفحه قبولی
مصاحبه برای اوناست که مصاحبه نرفتن ولی بر اساس نمره کنکور قبول شدن اونا براشون دوتا کد رشته یا یک کد رشته دوحرفی نوشته (مثل22 برای شهید رجایی)کل کد رشته ننوشته مصاحبه یا انتخاب بعدی در صورت قبولی برند اینم اطلاعیه سنجش
كليه داوطلبان فوق* (داوطلباني كه براي آنان يكي از كدهاي 11، 17، 12، 14، 15، 18، 20، 21 و 22 اعلام شده است)* لازم است براساس برنامه زماني كه *در اطلاعيه روز يكشنبه مورخ 95/7/4* از طريق پايگاه اطلاع رساني اين سازمان منتشر خواهد شد، براي مصاحبه به آدرس محل اعلام شده در اطلاعيه مراجعه نمايند

----------


## dow

خب انگار مام شهید رجایی هستیم . البته برای صنایع مبلمان  :Yahoo (76): .

----------


## ShahabM

> سلام میشه یک عکس از صفحه نتیجه بزاری؟


ببخشید الآن دیدم شرمنده

تصویر به پیوست

----------


## ShahabM

چرا هنوز توو سایت شهید رجایی اطلاعیه نیومده؟؟
کسی نمیدونه برای ثبت نام اینترنتی باید کجا بریم؟ حتما باید صبر کنیم تا دانشگاه اطلاعیه بده؟ اگه اطلاعیه نده چی؟

----------


## dow

> الان باید هر شش هفتا فرم رو پرینت بگیریم؟؟؟


فک کنم اگه منطقه دو باشید این فرم ها رو باید پرینت کنید :
 فرم شماره 5 ,فرم نحوه تعلق خوابگاه , فرم تعهد نامه , وضعیت نظام وظیفه

----------


## dow

تو فرم نظام وظیفه شماره 11 چی میگه ؟ ماهم حسابیم یا نه؟

----------


## ShahabM

یه سوال
برای شما هم فرم ها به صورت به هم چسبیده و پیوسته چاپ میشن؟ یا جدا جدا؟
آخه من هر کاری کردم جداگانه پرینت بگیرم نشد.

----------


## ShahabM

> فک کنم اگه منطقه دو باشید این فرم ها رو باید پرینت کنید :
>  فرم شماره 5 ,فرم نحوه تعلق خوابگاه , فرم تعهد نامه , وضعیت نظام وظیفه


برای من اصلا فرم ها جداگانه چاپ نشد! چکار کنم؟

----------


## ShahabM

> آخه شهرشم خواسته اون نیست
> بعدن نوشته محل خدمت و محل کار پس منظورش شغله که ندارم خالی گذاشتم


منظور محل خدمت یعنی محلی که داری به آموزش و پرورش خدمت می کنی
این قسمت مخصوص معلم هاست

----------


## arman2kc

ببخشید یک سوال واسم پیش اومد.
واسه دبیری pc تو چنین دانشگاهی چه رتبه ای در منطقه و در کشوری لازمه؟

----------


## ShahabM

> ببخشید یک سوال واسم پیش اومد.
> واسه دبیری pc تو چنین دانشگاهی چه رتبه ای در منطقه و در کشوری لازمه؟


این صفحه رو بخون تا جوابتونو بگیری
لازم به ذکره رتبه مورد نیاز بسته به استان محل زندگیت متفاوته. در ضمن، چون رشته های این دانشگاه دبیری هستن، ظرفیتش بسته به نیاز آموزش و پرورش در اون زمان هست و تغییر میکنه و حتی ممکنه در زمان انتخاب رشته شما ظرفیتش کلا حذف بشه یا خیلی زیاد بشه (یه جورایی شانسی هست)

http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/Entrance...sgid=193&uc=12

----------


## Diamond76

> والا منم نفهمیدم اما هم رشته و هم نوع دیپلم (روزانه یا شبانه) رو نوشتم.
> در حقیقت اینطوری نوشتم: ریاضی و فیزیک - روزانه
> شما چکار کردی؟


فعلا ثبت نکردم ولی مثه تو مینویسم

----------


## Diamond76

> دوتا سوال1. شما تونستید عکس آپلود کنید؟؟(من فایل آپلود رو انتخاب میکنم ارور میده ولی بدون آپلود عکس به مرحله بعد میره)
> 2.من اگه یرحسب نوبتم شنبه بجای صبح عصر برم مشکلی ایجاد میشه؟؟


حجم عکس کمتر از 200 کیلوبایت باشه و ابعادش 400*300

----------


## ShahabM

> حجم عکس کمتر از 200 کیلوبایت باشه و ابعادش 400*300


عکس من ۴۰ کیلوبایت و سایزش هم از این مقدار کمتره، اما آپلود نمیشه! می نویسه سیستم با خطا مواجه شده است.

راستی فرم ها رو چاپ کردی؟

----------


## Diamond76

> عکس من ۴۰ کیلوبایت و سایزش هم از این مقدار کمتره، اما آپلود نمیشه! می نویسه سیستم با خطا مواجه شده است.
> 
> راستی فرم ها رو چاپ کردی؟


ابعاد باید دقیقا 400*300 باشه نه کمتر (نسبت 3 به 4)
نه هنوز ولی سیو کردم ببرم بیرون چاپ کنم

----------


## ShahabM

> ابعاد باید دقیقا 400*300 باشه نه کمتر (نسبت 3 به 4)
> نه هنوز ولی سیو کردم ببرم بیرون چاپ کنم


نتونستی فرم ها رو جدا کنی از هم؟ یا این که همشون وصلن به هم؟
والا من که نتونستن جدا پرینتش کنم. ببین شما می تونی؟ اگه نتونستی بگو چکار کردی.

----------


## Diamond76

> نتونستی فرم ها رو جدا کنی از هم؟ یا این که همشون وصلن به هم؟
> والا من که نتونستن جدا پرینتش کنم. ببین شما می تونی؟ اگه نتونستی بگو چکار کردی.


من همون فرمایی رو که نشون داد سیو کردم فقط،چیزی رو عوض نکردم. چاپ کنم بهت خبر میدم!
راستی فرم معلم کدوم یکی از ایناست؟! :Yahoo (17):

----------


## ShahabM

> من همون فرمایی رو که نشون داد سیو کردم فقط،چیزی رو عوض نکردم. چاپ کنم بهت خبر میدم!
> راستی فرم معلم کدوم یکی از ایناست؟!


والا منم نفهیدم! شاید این مربوط به ما نیست و مربوط به معلمان شاغل هست.
در هر صورت اگه شما چیزی فهمیدی به منم بگو.

----------


## ShahabM

> فک کنم اگه منطقه دو باشید این فرم ها رو باید پرینت کنید :
>  فرم شماره 5 ,فرم نحوه تعلق خوابگاه , فرم تعهد نامه , وضعیت نظام وظیفه


اگه منطقه 1 باشیم چی؟ اینو میگم چون برای من کد 3 خورده بود توو کارنامه سبز. شاید با سهمیه منطقه 2 قبول شده باشم.

----------


## Diamond76

این فرمی که میده تا چاپ کنیم یه سری از اطلاعات رو خودش داره ولی یه سری دیگه رو نداره (مثلا تاریخ تولد) واسه شما هم اینطوریه؟

----------


## ShahabM

> این فرمی که میده تا چاپ کنیم یه سری از اطلاعات رو خودش داره ولی یه سری دیگه رو نداره (مثلا تاریخ تولد) واسه شما هم اینطوریه؟


بله
من تونستم دو تا از فرما رو از هم جدا کنم توو word با بدبختی.

----------


## Diamond76

> بله
> من تونستم دو تا از فرما رو از هم جدا کنم توو word با بدبختی.


اسکرین شات بگیر بعد سر و تهشو بچسبون بهم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ShahabM

> اسکرین شات بگیر بعد سر و تهشو بچسبون بهم


اینم یه روش خوبه
فقط چون به عکس تبدیل میشه کیفیت پرینتش یه کم پایین تر میاد اما مشکلی نیست.

منم دارم بقیه شو توو ورد جدا میکنم.
فقط یه سوال
به نظرت حالا که دارم توو ورد درستشون میکنم خوبه که اون چیزایی که قرار بود با دست بنویسم رو تایپ کنم؟ یا اینکه ممکنه بعد مشکلی پیش بیاد؟ نظرت چیه؟

----------


## Diamond76

> اینم یه روش خوبه
> فقط چون به عکس تبدیل میشه کیفیت پرینتش یه کم پایین تر میاد اما مشکلی نیست.
> 
> منم دارم بقیه شو توو ورد جدا میکنم.
> فقط یه سوال
> به نظرت حالا که دارم توو ورد درستشون میکنم خوبه که اون چیزایی که قرار بود با دست بنویسم رو تایپ کنم؟ یا اینکه ممکنه بعد مشکلی پیش بیاد؟ نظرت چیه؟


چیزی اضافه نکن بهش مهندس :Yahoo (4): مثه بقیه بچه ها باشه بهتره
من الان میخوام ببرم پرینت بگیرم خدا کنه درست پرینت شه اذیت نکنه

----------


## Diamond76

واسه من درست پرینت شد

----------


## alirasoli

من که همونجوری چسبیده پرینت کردم فرستادم رفت شماره دانشجویی هم گرفتم

----------


## alirasoli

> ببخشید یک سوال واسم پیش اومد.
> واسه دبیری pc تو چنین دانشگاهی چه رتبه ای در منطقه و در کشوری لازمه؟


مردم از خنده :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  قبولی pc؟!!خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ شما pc نخونی به صلاحه مملکته

----------


## ShahabM

> واسه من درست پرینت شد


تاییدیه تحصیلی رو چکار کردی؟ امروز گرفتی؟

من امروز رفتم دفتر پیشخوان، گفت امروز اصلا سایت باز نمیشه! موکول شد به فردا.
خدا کنه فردا بتونم تاییدیه بگیرم.

----------


## dow

این مدرک گواهی ماقبل دیپلم چیه ؟ از کجا باید بگیریم مدرسه؟

----------


## alirasoli

> این مدرک گواهی ماقبل دیپلم چیه ؟ از کجا باید بگیریم مدرسه؟


کارنامه دوم دبیرستان

----------


## dow

این گواهی موقت دیپلم من مال 93 هستش . قبول میکنن یا باید برم مدرسه دوباره بگیرم ؟

----------


## ali 123

وقتی روی " چاپ فرمهای ثبت نام " کلیک میکنم فونتش بدجور میاد اینطوری :

شما هم به این مشکل خوردین یا نه ؟

----------


## Diamond76

> تاییدیه تحصیلی رو چکار کردی؟ امروز گرفتی؟
> 
> من امروز رفتم دفتر پیشخوان، گفت امروز اصلا سایت باز نمیشه! موکول شد به فردا.
> خدا کنه فردا بتونم تاییدیه بگیرم.


من دیروز گرفتم،تقریبا بیست هزار هم آب خورد :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Diamond76

> این مدرک گواهی ماقبل دیپلم چیه ؟ از کجا باید بگیریم مدرسه؟


دقیقا نمیدونم چیه ولی باید از مدرسه بگیریم دیگه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Diamond76

> این گواهی موقت دیپلم من مال 93 هستش . قبول میکنن یا باید برم مدرسه دوباره بگیرم ؟


گواهی دیپلم رو تا جایی که من میدونم فقط یه بار میدن :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Diamond76

> وقتی روی " چاپ فرمهای ثبت نام " کلیک میکنم فونتش بدجور میاد اینطوری :
> فایل پیوست 61694
> شما هم به این مشکل خوردین یا نه ؟


با اینترنت اکسپلورر امتحان کن (البته من خودم با فایرفاکس پرینت گرفتم درست بود)
اگه باز هم مشکل داشت با یه سیستم دیگه امتحان کن

----------


## Diamond76

فایل پیوست 61699

تو این مربع باید چی بنویسیم دوستان؟! :Yahoo (16):

----------


## ShahabM

> من دیروز گرفتم،تقریبا بیست هزار هم آب خورد


منم امروز بالاخره گرفتم، همش می‌گفت سیستم بسته ست و باز نمیشه، اینقدر وایسادم تا بالاخره باز شد.

----------


## ShahabM

> گواهی دیپلم رو تا جایی که من میدونم فقط یه بار میدن


نه، منم گواهی دیپلم سر یه قضیه ای گم شد، رفتم مدرسه دوباره برام چاپ کردن. البته به همین راحتی هم نبود، کلی براشون توضیح دادم و ...

----------


## ShahabM

> فایل پیوست 61699
> 
> تو این مربع باید چی بنویسیم دوستان؟!


عکس باز نمیشه

----------


## dow

من رفتم از رو اصل دیپلم کپی گرفت کپی برابر اصل زد  بعد مهر مدرسه رو هم زد . 
تاییدیه تحصیلی هم 18 ت برام اب خورد  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ShahabM

یه سوال
در بین فرم هایی که برای چاپ وجود داشت فرم تعهد منطقه 2 و 3 هم بود؛ اما بنده جزو منطقه 1 هستم، از طرفی توو کارنامه سبزم عدد 3 خورده بود که به معنای قبولی با سهمیه دیگر است. حالا چکار کنم؟ علاوه بر فرم منطقه 1 فرم منطقه 2 و 3 رو هم باید پر کنم؟
شما هر دوی این فرم ها رو پر کردید؟

----------


## Diamond76

> یه سوال
> در بین فرم هایی که برای چاپ وجود داشت فرم تعهد منطقه 2 و 3 هم بود؛ اما بنده جزو منطقه 1 هستم، از طرفی توو کارنامه سبزم عدد 3 خورده بود که به معنای قبولی با سهمیه دیگر است. حالا چکار کنم؟ علاوه بر فرم منطقه 1 فرم منطقه 2 و 3 رو هم باید پر کنم؟
> شما هر دوی این فرم ها رو پر کردید؟


عجب سوال خفنی :Yahoo (20): 
نمیدونم! استان قزوین کلا منطقه 2 و 3 داره،چه خوش شانسم من :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Diamond76

> عکس باز نمیشه

----------


## ShahabM

> 


شما منطقه 2 بودی یا منطقه 3 ؟؟

----------


## ShahabM

> عجب سوال خفنی
> نمیدونم! استان قزوین کلا منطقه 2 و 3 داره،چه خوش شانسم من


شنبه زنگ میزنم دانشگاه میپرسم البته اگه جوابمو بدن!

----------


## Diamond76

> شما منطقه 2 بودی یا منطقه 3 ؟؟


منطقه 3 هستم ولی تو کارنامه سبز *3 بود

----------


## Ellaa_A

> شنبه زنگ میزنم دانشگاه میپرسم البته اگه جوابمو بدن!


جواب نمیدن.........همش اشغال میکنن تلفنو.....  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## ShahabM

> منطقه 3 هستم ولی تو کارنامه سبز *3 بود


من منطقه 1 هستم، کد 3 خورده بود. شما هم منطقه 3 هستی ولی کد 3 خورده.
پس میشه نتیجه گرفت همه با سهمیه منطقه 2 قبول شده ایم. برای همین هم توو این فرم فقط منطقه 2 وجود داره، چون من اصل این فرم رو برای دانشگاه های دیگه دیدم، هم منطقه 2 داشت و هم منطقه 3 و میتونستی از بینشون یکیو انتخاب کنی.

----------


## Diamond76

> من منطقه 1 هستم، کد 3 خورده بود. شما هم منطقه 3 هستی ولی کد 3 خورده.
> پس میشه نتیجه گرفت همه با سهمیه منطقه 2 قبول شده ایم. برای همین هم توو این فرم فقط منطقه 2 وجود داره، چون من اصل این فرم رو برای دانشگاه های دیگه دیدم، هم منطقه 2 داشت و هم منطقه 3 و میتونستی از بینشون یکیو انتخاب کنی.


منم همینو حدس زدم ولی این مربع چی میگه اینجا؟!

----------


## ShahabM

> منم همینو حدس زدم ولی این مربع چی میگه اینجا؟!


احتمالا یادشون رفته بردارن!

----------


## Diamond76

> احتمالا یادشون رفته بردارن!


از این دانشگاه بعید نیست :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Diamond76

راستی فرم معلم رو نفهمیدی چیه؟

----------


## ShahabM

> راستی فرم معلم رو نفهمیدی چیه؟


نه والا
بهتره جاشو خالی بذاریم

----------


## ShahabM

برا قبولی توو این دانشگاه هفت خان رستم رو رد کردیم، برای ثبت نامش هم باید رد کنیم!!

والا من برای چند تا از دوستام ثبت نام دانشگاهشون رو انجام دادم به این سختی نبود! اینقدرم گیج کننده نبود!

وقتی ثبت نام اینترنتی اش اینه، وای به حال ثبت نام حضوری ...............

----------


## Diamond76

> نه والا


ای تو روح همچین دانشگاهی که هیچیش معلوم نیس:troll (8):

----------


## dow

> راستی فرم معلم رو نفهمیدی چیه؟


فرم معلم ؟؟ فرم شماره چند ؟ کجا ؟ کی؟

----------


## ShahabM

> فرم معلم ؟؟ فرم شماره چند ؟ کجا ؟ کی؟


توو قسمتی که فرم ها رو آپلود میکنی، یه قسمت هست نوشته فرم معلم.

----------


## ShahabM

> منم همینو حدس زدم ولی این مربع چی میگه اینجا؟!


یه کاری می کنیم
اگه منطقه 2 باشیم علامت میزنیم مربعه رو
اگه نباشیم نمی زنیم
یعنی شما و من نباید بزنیم

اینطوری تعهد اضافه نمی دیم، اگه هم مشکلی باشه زمان ثبت نام حضوری بهمون میگن اونوقت اگه لازم بود علامت میزنیم توو مربع.

----------


## dow

تاييديه پيش دانشگاهي همون تاییدیه تحصیله دیکه؟

----------


## ali 123

نه اون یه برگه دیگس

----------


## ShahabM

> نه اون یه برگه دیگس


چه برگه ای؟ مگه همون برگه ای نیست که از دفتر پیشخوان گرفتیم؟

----------


## gold gym

من ثبت نام کردم اصلا فرم ها رو کافی نت برام  اسکن نکرد و به مرحله ی آخر که شماره دانشجویی من هست رسیدم  بهخم گفت نیازی نیست و الان هم وارد صفحه ام در دانشگاه شدم  الکی دو روزه ما رو گیج کردن خدا میدونه که چه قدر واسه این فرم ها و ثبت نام حرص خوردم فرم ها برای ثبت نام حضوریه اصلا اگر مشکلی هم داشته باشه همون جا بر طرف میکنند
 :19:

----------


## ShahabM

> من ثبت نام کردم اصلا فرم ها رو کافی نت برام  اسکن نکرد و به مرحله ی آخر که شماره دانشجویی من هست رسیدم  بهخم گفت نیازی نیست و الان هم وارد صفحه ام در دانشگاه شدم  الکی دو روزه ما رو گیج کردن خدا میدونه که چه قدر واسه این فرم ها و ثبت نام حرص خوردم فرم ها برای ثبت نام حضوریه اصلا اگر مشکلی هم داشته باشه همون جا بر طرف میکنند


خیر، اون طرف می خواسته زیاد وقتش گرفته نشه! (کلا چون این دانشگاه خیلی مهجوره و کسی زیاد نمیشناسه، با روش ثبت نامش کسی آشنا نیست، من خودم امروز که رفته بودم برای گرفتن تاییدیه تحصیلی، طرف اصلا اسم این دانشگاه رو نشنیده بود، ازم پرسید که دولتیه یا غیرانتفاعی!!)

فرم هایی رو که چاپ می کنید و امضا می کنید باید دوباره اسکن بشن و در قسمت نهایی ثبت نام در بخش مشخصات ثبت نامی آپلود بشن. این دستورالعملی هست که خود دانشگاه در راهنمای ثبت نام گفته.

درسته که به شما شماره دانشجویی اعلام میشه اما باز هم ثبت نام کامل نشده و برای ویرایش مشخصات و آپلود مجدد فرم ها میتونید از بخش ورودی های جدید با شماره دانشجویی و کد ملی تون وارد شید و ویرایش انجام بدید.

----------


## dow

وضعیت نظام وظیفه من باید برگه اعزامم رو اسکن کنم ؟

----------


## ShahabM

> وضعیت نظام وظیفه من باید برگه اعزامم رو اسکن کنم ؟


آره
اما اگه برگه اعزامتو اسکن میکنی باید یک فرم به اسم ((تقاضای معافیت تحصیلی)) هم ببری برای ثبت نام حضوری. خودم خیلی گشتم ولی پیداش نکردم.

----------


## alirasoli

یه اتفاق خیلی خیلی عجیب





رتبه منطقه 2 اون 2104 مال منم 2104 کشوری اون 6397 مال منم 6397 دانشگاه رجایی قبول شده منم همینطور و عجیب تر از همه اون کامپیوتر قبول شده منم

----------


## sasan2012

> یه اتفاق خیلی خیلی عجیب
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> رتبه منطقه 2 اون 2104 مال منم 2104 کشوری اون 6397 مال منم 6397 دانشگاه رجایی قبول شده منم همینطور و عجیب تر از همه اون کامپیوتر قبول شده منم


کانون است دگر گاهی دلش میخواهد اشتباه کند :Yahoo (79): (به شخصه چند بار چند نفر با رتبه یکسان داخل سایتش دیدم :Yahoo (39): )

----------


## alirasoli

> کانون است دگر گاهی دلش میخواهد اشتباه کند(به شخصه چند بار چند نفر با رتبه یکسان داخل سایتش دیدم)


عععع مگه امکان نداره دو نفر رتبشون یکی باشه؟

----------


## alirasoli

یه گروه تلگرام بزنیم؟
ورودی های 95 شهید رجایی
جالب میشه

----------


## alirasoli

من باز کردم
اگه خواستین بیاین

https://goo.gl/fvsg1x

----------


## sasan2012

> عععع مگه امکان نداره دو نفر رتبشون یکی باشه؟


تو کانون همه چی ممکن است اینم مثالش

----------


## Diamond76

> تو کانون همه چی ممکن است اینم مثالش


اولا که به عنوان استارتر تاپیک بهتون هشدار میدم بحثو به حاشیه نکشید:troll (5):

دوما این که ممکنه رتبه چند نفر یکی بشه

----------


## Diamond76

تو فرم اعلام وضعیت نظام وظیفه باید متعهد به آموزش و پرورش بزنیم؟!

----------


## sasan2012

> تو فرم اعلام وضعیت نظام وظیفه باید متعهد به آموزش و پرورش بزنیم؟!


من که میزینم معافیت موقت (ما هنوز به آموزش و پرورش متعهد نیستیم و از طریق دبیرستان معافیت تحصیلی داریم)

----------


## Diamond76

> من که میزینم معافیت موقت (ما هنوز به آموزش و پرورش متعهد نیستیم و از طریق دبیرستان معافیت تحصیلی داریم)


من الان 18 سالمه،پارسال از طرف مدرسه برگه معافیت موقت دادن بردیم پلیس +10
الان تا 19 سالگی معافیت موقت دارم آیا؟ منظورم اینه که یه سال معاف شدیم؟

----------


## sasan2012

> من الان 18 سالمه،پارسال از طرف مدرسه برگه معافیت موقت دادن بردیم پلیس +10
> الان تا 19 سالگی معافیت موقت دارم آیا؟ منظورم اینه که یه سال معاف شدیم؟


 آره پلیس به اضافه ده  این برگه رو بهم دادن(یعنی تا دی سال بعد معاف هستم)

----------


## sasan2012

> اولا که به عنوان استارتر تاپیک بهتون هشدار میدم بحثو به حاشیه نکشید:troll (5):
> 
> دوما این که ممکنه رتبه چند نفر یکی بشه


 باشه من اشتباهم رو قبول میکنم (تراز کنکور تا پانزده هزاره قطعا چند نفر بین 150هزار نفر ترازشون یکسان و رتبشون با هم برابر است)

----------


## Diamond76

> آره پلیس به اضافه ده  این برگه رو بهم دادن(یعنی تا دی سال بعد معاف هستم)


اینو باید از مدرسه بگیرم؟!

----------


## ali 123

> عععع مگه امکان نداره دو نفر رتبشون یکی باشه؟


جرا اتفاقاًامکان داره میگم نیمه گمشدتو پیدا کردی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ShahabM

> یه گروه تلگرام بزنیم؟
> ورودی های 95 شهید رجایی
> جالب میشه


خوبه ایده جالبیه

----------


## ShahabM

توو ورقه ی تعیین وضعیت نظام وظیفه، گزینه ی ((معافیت تحصیلی)) هم هست. حالا اینو انتخاب کنیم یا معافیت موقت رو؟
از طرفی گزینه ی تعهد به آموزش و پرورش هم هست. از طرفی کدرشته ای که قبول شدیم تعهد داره.
چکار کنیم؟ خدایا چرا اینقدر این دانشگاه همه چیش مبهم و نامعلومه؟؟!!!

----------


## Diamond76

این فرم شماره 5 و تعهد آموزش رایگان چیه؟ چند تا دانشگاه دیگه که دوستام قبول شدن هم اینو داشته!

----------


## ShahabM

> این فرم شماره 5 و تعهد آموزش رایگان چیه؟ چند تا دانشگاه دیگه که دوستام قبول شدن هم اینو داشته!


بله همه اینو دارن

----------


## sasan2012

> اینو باید از مدرسه بگیرم؟!


نه از پلیس به اضافه دهکارنامه و گواهی ببری پلیس به اضافه ده اینو بهت میدن(مدرسه به دانش آموزان سنشون بالای هیجده بود گفت برین اینو بگیرید)

----------


## ShahabM

> توو ورقه ی تعیین وضعیت نظام وظیفه، گزینه ی ((معافیت تحصیلی)) هم هست. حالا اینو انتخاب کنیم یا معافیت موقت رو؟
> از طرفی گزینه ی تعهد به آموزش و پرورش هم هست. از طرفی کدرشته ای که قبول شدیم تعهد داره.
> چکار کنیم؟ خدایا چرا اینقدر این دانشگاه همه چیش مبهم و نامعلومه؟؟!!!


کسی نمیدونه؟

----------


## Diamond76

> کسی نمیدونه؟


من معافیت موقت میزنم
نگران نباش هر مشکلی باشه تو ثبت نام حضوری حل میشه،اینا هم مسخره بازیه:troll (4):

----------


## Diamond76

> نه از پلیس به اضافه دهکارنامه و گواهی ببری پلیس به اضافه ده اینو بهت میدن(مدرسه به دانش آموزان سنشون بالای هیجده بود گفت برین اینو بگیرید)


منظورت از گواهی همون گواهی موقت دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیه دیگه؟ کلا از مدرسه هیچی بهت ندادن که ببری پلیس 10+؟

----------


## sasan2012

> منظورت از گواهی همون گواهی موقت دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیه دیگه؟ کلا از مدرسه هیچی بهت ندادن که ببری پلیس 10+؟


فکر کنم همین گواهی دیپلم بود البته من شنیدم نیازی به این نیست همون گواهی پیش دانشگاهی برای معافیت تحصیلی کافیه

----------


## dow

بعد ثبت نام میگه درخواست انتخاب واحد بدید. قسمتش کلهم یادم رفته

----------


## alirasoli

> بعد ثبت نام میگه درخواست انتخاب واحد بدید. قسمتش کلهم یادم رفته



هنوز وقتش نشده نیمسال دوم درخواست میدیم
آدرسش هم خدمات آموزشی-->مدیریت انتخاب واحد--->انتخاب واحد


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

گروه تلگرام ورودی های 95 شهید رجایی

https://goo.gl/fvsg1x

----------


## Diamond76

واسه شما هم موقع آپلود عکس میگه خطا در اجرای نرم افزار؟!
اگه کسی تونسته آپ کنه بگه لطفا

----------


## ShahabM

> واسه شما هم موقع آپلود عکس میگه خطا در اجرای نرم افزار؟!
> اگه کسی تونسته آپ کنه بگه لطفا


آره برای ما هم همینطوره، آپلود نمیشه

----------


## Diamond76

> آره برای ما هم همینطوره، آپلود نمیشه


عکسی رو که تو ثبت نام حضوری بدیم میزنن رو کارت دانشجویی؟!
خبر داری کارت دانشجویی رو کی میدن؟

----------


## roc

> عکسی رو که تو ثبت نام حضوری بدیم میزنن رو کارت دانشجویی؟!
> خبر داری کارت دانشجویی رو کی میدن؟


به احتمال زیاد 

عکسی رو که اپلود میکنید رو میزنن روی کارت

باز هم به احتمال زیاد بعد از ورود به دانشگاه تحویل می گیریدش  (مگر اینکه راه دیگه ای رو خود سایت بگه)

----------


## Diamond76

تو روح این دانشگاه که اینقدر استرس میده به آدم:troll (16):

----------


## sasan2012

این فرم مشخصات ثبت نام  که اسکنش باید آپلود کنیم شامل چیه؟؟

----------


## sasan2012

> این فرم مشخصات ثبت نام  که اسکنش باید آپلود کنیم شامل چیه؟؟


به من جوابی داده نشد پس من هیچ مدرکی رو اسکن نمیکنم(بالاخره مارو ثبت نام میکنن اینا همش الکیه :Yahoo (94): )

----------


## dow

> به من جوابی داده نشد پس من هیچ مدرکی رو اسکن نمیکنم(بالاخره مارو ثبت نام میکنن اینا همش الکیه)


خب عزیز همون 7 فرمی هست که در هنگام ثبت نام بهت میدن البته همه اون 7 فرم  نه مثلا فرم تعهد نبودن دانشجو یا اگه منطقه 2 باشید فرم منطقه 1 و شهدا  نه و اینطوری .

----------


## ShahabM

> به من جوابی داده نشد پس من هیچ مدرکی رو اسکن نمیکنم(بالاخره مارو ثبت نام میکنن اینا همش الکیه)


همه فرم هایی رو که چاپ و امضا میکنی باید دوباره اسکن کنی و توو قسمت مشخصات ثبت نام آپلود کنی

----------


## ShahabM

> خب عزیز همون 7 فرمی هست که در هنگام ثبت نام بهت میدن البته همه اون 7 فرم  نه مثلا فرم تعهد نبودن دانشجو یا اگه منطقه 2 باشید فرم منطقه 1 و شهدا  نه و اینطوری .


خب اینجا این سوال پیش میاد که چرا برای منطقه 3 فرم تعهد نداره؟

----------


## dow

> خب اینجا این سوال پیش میاد که چرا برای منطقه 3 فرم تعهد نداره؟


عزیز دقت کنی عنوان رو تو فرم شماره 5 منطقه 2 و 3 رو زده اون پایین اینکه کادر زده با منطقه 2 قبول شدم یا اشتباه  شده یا اینکه میخوان مناطق 2 و 3 رو جدا کنن. 
 درمورد سوال بعدیتون هم که خواهید پرسید درمورد کد *3 باید عرض کنم شما همون منطقه ای که هستید رو بزنید اگر موردی پیش بیاد خودشون اطلاع میدن . 
بازم اگه تمایل دارید تعهد اضافی بدید موردی نداره . ویک نکته من مسئولیتی در قبال ایجاد مشکل ندارم.

----------


## broslee

امکان ویرایش وجود داره؟
کسی تا حالا ویرایش کرده؟

----------


## Diamond76

> امکان ویرایش وجود داره؟
> کسی تا حالا ویرایش کرده؟


آره،فقط به جای شماره داوطلبی کنکور باید شماره دانشجویی وارد کنی

----------


## dow

رفتید ثبت نام؟

----------


## رسول77

> رفتید ثبت نام؟


آره.مشکل خاصی هم نبود.بعضیا خیلی بزررگش کرده بودن

----------


## broslee

*کانال اطلاع رسانی دانشجویان ورودی بهمن ۹۵
دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی* 
https://telegram.me/vorudi95srttu

*کانال  «««دیرین دیرین رجایی»»»*
https://telegram.me/DirinDirinSRTTU

----------


## broslee

این عکسارو از کانال ورودی 95 کپی کردم

----------


## Mahtab_e

سلام. جواب تربیت دبیر اومد من هم برای مصاحبه معرفی شدم.
کسی تجربه‌ای از مهندسی خوندن تو تربیت دبیر داره؟
من به خاطر ۸ سال تعهد خدمتی که داره تربیت دبیر رو ترجیح نمیدم. احساس میکنم موقعیت‌های بهتر بعدشو از دست میدم. تا اون موقع ۳۰ سالم میشه :/
از یه طرف میگم اگه قبول شم به هر حال حقوق داره، هر چند میدونم ناچیزه

یه سوال دیگه درباره‌ی ادامه تحصیل؟ تو دفترچه نوشته بلید یه سال کار کنی تا بتونی برای ارشد بخونی. درسته؟

----------


## WallE06

:Yahoo (15):

----------

